# This girl is praying for metal heads everywhere



## davidengel (Jan 6, 2011)

Look Toward the Skies.: Another Video.

Dying Fetus posted this on their Facebook page and I just had to share it with you guys.

My response?


----------



## Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

.........?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 6, 2011)

wut


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 6, 2011)

If that's her in the picture to the right of the screen...


Then I would totally hit it!


----------



## Thep (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn I must be really screwed. I fucking love nearly every single band she listed. Decrepit Birth, Hate Eternal, Absymal Dawn...mmm, mmm, mmmmm.

But lets see what do I think of this....

I actually think its adorable how sincere she is. Its like a toddler who can't be dissuaded of the existence of Santa Claus. Of course she's completely oblivious, and normally I'd be irate when someone tries to pass beliefs to me, but in this instance, its too damn funny to be annoyed at. 

One comment in there particularly summed up my thoughts:


sebastien said:


> I'm perfectly happy without a superior being in my life, and I'm quite certain I don't need to be 'saved', 'brought into the light, or 'steered away from satan'. As far as I'm concerned, you're motivated by a very persistent breed of fairy tale.
> 
> On the other hand, from your point of view, you're doing a good thing. Apparently, you -do- believe that listening to this kind of music puts my immortal soul in peril, and you're trying to save me from this. I can appreciate the kind thoughts behind your actions, and I thank and respect you for them.
> Just be warned that my fellow Dying Fetus fans may not be as appreciative.



Now I'm going to thoroughly enjoy some Dying Fetus.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 6, 2011)

"3. I am not religious. I have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ."

He's actually been missing alot of people's calls, could you tell him to charge his phone?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

^

"Yeah bitch, I'll pray for metal. If you spread 'em in the name of God first."


----------



## Cure for optimism (Jan 6, 2011)

you think shell go out with me????


----------



## Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Only if you look like the Mikael Aker-Jesus in your avatar. Then you may get some


----------



## Osiris (Jan 6, 2011)

I like how she ignores the fact that there are much more gruesome lyrics out there. Some of those arent grimdark at all.
Its cute how she assumes metalheads are inherently doomed for liking that kind of music/lyrics.


----------



## AySay (Jan 6, 2011)

"I have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ."



Not fond of that expression....not at all....


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 6, 2011)

Thep said:


> One comment in there particularly summed up my thoughts:



I found a comment that summed up my thoughts, too:



Ronny said:


> I LIKE TURTLES



Fuck yea...



Turtles.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 6, 2011)

Blind faith and religious fanaticism frighten me.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

And we frighten her.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually, I like this one:

"didnt you know that god listens to slayer?"


----------



## SAWitall (Jan 6, 2011)

i think she just wants attention. hey shes getting it!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 6, 2011)

my response:

"pain is something that every human can relate to. religion isnt. in a very real way this metal bands are more relevant than your idealistic (and off base) religious views.

pain is real. god is an idea."

i dont like any of those bands mind you, but i really dont appreciate someone calmly walking around telling me i have issues when clearly this person is doing her best to ignore her own by telling others they have issues. 

I love how Jesus is referred to in almost a medicinal way and that shes not "relgious" she has a"personal relation ship". please.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

As easy as it would be to say something bad about this girl or what she's doing would be too easy instead I actually applaud her for trying to reach out to people. Do I think she's going about it the right way?... I don't know, maybe?... I mean she's obviously done something right in order for Dying Fetus to post and share it with all of their friends/fans on facebook and for you to repost it on here.


----------



## SAWitall (Jan 7, 2011)

metals just nostalgic. even those TR00 KVLT bands can be listened to without actually falling to satan worship; which in my view is sheer irony considering that worship of satanic ideals is to aknowledge god in the first place. so in that sense being athiest is more blasphemous than being satanic. in any case its just fun stuff, i dont have to believe in seance and witchcraft to watch exorcist movies. and to that extent most people in metal arent evil. its just shock value. this girl should be praying for those kids who commit crimes cuz of poverty and the glamor of it through hip hop culture.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 7, 2011)

I WOULD RATHER DIE THEN GO TO HEAVEN! - Murderface.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 7, 2011)

> this girl should be praying for those kids who commit crimes cuz of poverty and the glamor of it through hip hop culture.


----------



## lobee (Jan 7, 2011)

SAWitall said:


> this girl should be praying for those kids who commit crimes cuz of poverty and the glamor of it through hip hop culture.





TXDeathMetal said:


>



+1

"Fuck all those gun-toting, hip gangster wannabes."

And juggalos. Those melon farmers need help.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 7, 2011)

> *Hello Metal.*
> 
> 
> Let's clear up a few things here.
> ...


 
I'll say..... AMEN!! 

I'm ready for neg reps...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> I'll say..... AMEN!!
> 
> I'm ready for neg reps...





Amen to that brother!

EDIT: For the record I'm not here to start anything. I'm just agreeing.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait, you guys are agreeing with her? Not trying to start anything either but....   

My response to her: 



But I am glad she will be praying for me. If indeed I am horribly wrong about life, then at least I get one vote into heaven


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2011)

AySay said:


> "I have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ."
> 
> 
> 
> Not fond of that expression....not at all....



He touched her. He touched her in a very personal way. At least, that's what the Priest said was happening??


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^^@Derek - You go brother!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet she's never listened to any of those bands in fear of "evil". Gotta love how religion makes you vilify everyone who doesn't believe what you do. 

Also, Decrepit Birth is a "satanic" band? I thought they talked about metaphysical ideas and philosophy? I hate stupid people, especially when they look like the jonas brother's fan demographic all wrapped into one person.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^^@Derek - You go brother!



Thanks buddy!  

And big  at gunshow's comment haha.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish Jesus would come back so he could look at these people and say, "are you fucking retarded? I never said to worship me or any of that nonsense. Go stand in the corner."


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 7, 2011)

No way she's real. I'm guessing she just wants attention.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Why else do people Blog?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Why else do women do anything?



Fixed.

Ahh, good old misogyny.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 7, 2011)

shredzilla509 said:


> I WOULD RATHER DIE THEN GO TO HEAVEN! - Murderface.



Fuck
yes


----------



## timbaline (Jan 7, 2011)

She's probably just a 48 year old Priest trolling the net.

Also, if she really does happen to be a stupid girl it really reminds me of the movie Teeth. 
The girl from Teeth was preaching to prevent premarital sex, and she had the power of being able to bite people's dicks off with her vajajay.

This girl wants to make metal bands more Christian. Can her prayers bite Dicks off? I think not.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 7, 2011)

She best be praying I don't run a train on her.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, but someone who claims to be not religious, but has a personal relationship with Jesus, is like that girl who claims to be technically a virgin... because she only takes it up the a**. Making that kind of comment and expecting people to believe it is insulting their intelligences; making that kind of comment and believing it just proves that you can lie to yourself. Neither of those say much about this person's integrity and/or rationality.

I'm not going to waste my time posting that comment on the website, but feel free if you want to....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 7, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Ahh, good old truth.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 7, 2011)

timbaline said:


> This girl wants to make metal bands more Christian.:



Keep
Jesus
Out
Of
Metal

or else


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 7, 2011)

In the interests of balance, I will pray to Odin that all those christian metalcore bands see the light. And by "the light," I mean "MJOLLNIR, HAMMER OF THOR!"



(My deity can beat your deity any day of the week. Also my dad could totally beat up your dad but that's a discussion for a different thread. Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to listen to Manowar and flex to praise the all-father.)


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 7, 2011)

Good another girl that thinks I'm scary


----------



## CFB (Jan 7, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> Keep
> Jesus
> Out
> Of
> ...


 
Ever heard of slayer?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> Keep
> Jesus
> Out
> Of
> ...



To quote the immortal Hank Hill;

"Christian rock doesn't make Christianity cool, it just makes rock and roll worse." The man is my hero, I tell ya what.


----------



## avenger (Jan 7, 2011)

Girl is whack, but at least kataklysm gets some expousure from it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 7, 2011)

she's pretty


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw this on the DF page as well, I told them I'm praying for them to do more shows instead of going to heaven


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

If I were Jesus I'd be so fucking pissed off. Everyday people sending me messeges asking me to do stuff, saying they want to win the lottery and blah blah blah. Using me to justify their own negative actions, thus casting a bad light on me. Assuming things are part of the 'great plan' which I never remember writing down. Then, saying they have a 'relationship' with me? Lawl, what makes you think your my type love? I mean, thats what I would think, if I were Jesus.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^ at "If I were Jesus..."


----------



## groph (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, she didn't even get into any half decent lyrics.

Belphegor "Swarm of Rats"

666 Baphomet/The Christians to the lions/Swarm of rats in a world of shit/Jesus Christ, Son of Stench (my favorite line)/Swarm of rats in a world of shit/Jesus Christ, Castrated Saviour

Even that is nothing on the Sathan Scale Ov Brvtal Blasphemies (1 to 666) but that's besides the point.

Yeah, maybe some of these metal bands are sad inside, but guess what? The world isn't a bunch of wonderful love, it's a messed up place with billions of people forced into direct competition with one another, each with their own agendas and lusts for power and control. Nobody cares about your problems save for (maybe) your family and a couple of close friends. Nobody deserves to be loved, that phrase is, *to me*, pure grandiose thinking and hubris to the worst degree.

Many of these bands may not even be trying to defame religion and convert people to atheism/Satanism or whatever. Maybe they just don't buy the idea of there being a God living somewhere on some other plane of existence who collects dead souls and grants them eternal life by his side so long as they abide by his rules during their mortal lives on Earth, IE the "traditional" definition of God. Maybe they think that organized religion as we know it is an agent of control which limits thought and human potential and a burning church is merely a metaphor for breaking free of those chains. Go ahead, believe in a God, it doesn't make you any less "metal" or "true." Jesus isn't the solution for everybody and it hurts ME to know that there is somebody out there wasting her breath praying for me. You're not going to have any effect whatsoever on me, concentrate your efforts somewhere else and enrich your own life. Please. You aren't the judge, if God turns out to be real just as we imagine Him, then He'll have seen that I've lived my life (hopefully) generally well, trying to be a good person to the people I love, and that should get me a seat in His eternal kingdom, because it's not self centred at all to live your life well to get the big reward at the end: immortality, right? Heaven (or the "traditional definition" of it) is nothing more than a big, shiny carrot to me; our system summed up in the most internalized (it's religion so it's part of us) means possible. But that's what I think.

There's some quote that says something to the effect of "Man will not be free until the last politician has been strangled to death with the entrails of the last priest." It's a totally badass quote, I'm not sure if I agree with it 100% but it sort of captures the "freedom fight" part of metal pretty well.

For the record, I find a lot of metal with overtly anti Christian lyrics and themes to be kind of ridiculous since it doesn't align with my beliefs at all. I don't believe in a God or Satan so music going on about Satan's kingdom is kind of retarded, unless it's used as a metaphor, or unless I can reverse engineer a suitable metaphor from it (I've yet to come up with a suitable one for super violent gory death metal but it's my favorite music). I mean I still listen to a bunch of that stuff because the instrumental is awesome and it wouldn't have the same effect if they were "singing" about love and kittens and the like.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 7, 2011)

This thread can be mostly surmised by metal fans get butt-hurt because some girl out there cares enough to be concerned about the message and level of hate often present in metal music. 

Whether it is about religion is hardly relevant, hate is never a good thing. It is a lot of wasted energy when you typically should not be concerned.


----------



## XEN (Jan 7, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ...hate is never a good thing...


I hate cancer. Want to pray? Pray for Nergal.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 7, 2011)

urklvt said:


> I hate cancer. Want to pray? Pray for Nergal.


I meant hate more on an interpersonal level, however even in this case hate doesn't achieve anything. I recommend turning your hate into an interest and learning everything you can about oncology and devoting your life to destroying cancer.


----------



## liamh (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm rocking out to 'Mock the Cross' atm....and I'm loving it

MOCK THE FUCKING CROSS


----------



## liamh (Jan 7, 2011)

timbaline said:


> She's probably just a 48 year old Priest trolling the net.


 my first WoW character was a troll priest


----------



## Isan (Jan 7, 2011)

lulz all shall perish is a christian band


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

christ that was gay


----------



## Necris (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayer is a great way to feel like you're making a difference without actually doing anything. If this girl wants to pray for these bands and their fans thats fine with me.

I think the reason for some of the more heated responses is how condescending this seems. It's as if by praying for these bands/their fans she is calling into question their own ability to make decisions for themselves and really doesn't seem far off from the familiar statement of "if you listen to that music you're going to hell".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2011)

Metal is a sickness, not a release.

The only true remedy to this sickness is an ideal.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll probably be hated for this, but I'm not out for popularity.

I agree with her 100%.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

What is there to agree with?


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> What is there to agree with?


 
Hey bro ,

I'll clarify, I agree with her motives for praying for these bands. Cynic, for example, has been put on my heart for prayer over this last year, in particular.

Like Xiphos68 said, I'm not trying to start anything. Just replying with my belief.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats cool man, I didn't mean to sound like I was trying to get a rise out of you. I think I read this girl's statement as being more hostile than it actually is. I thought she was being pretty judgemental, but its not so bad.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> If I were Jesus I'd be so fucking pissed off. Everyday people sending me messeges asking me to do stuff, saying they want to win the lottery and blah blah blah. Using me to justify their own negative actions, thus casting a bad light on me. Assuming things are part of the 'great plan' which I never remember writing down. Then, saying they have a 'relationship' with me? Lawl, what makes you think your my type love? I mean, thats what I would think, if I were Jesus.


 
Oh I understand bro, this raises the blood for many folks, understandably. We Christians have a bad wrap from the bad apples out there (as history shows) and even from ourselves at times, through lack of maturity <-- guilty. However, it's not the case for, I dare say, most God fearing believers.

I also understand your first statement, and even say you have a good point, from your point of current understanding (no disrespect meant). But, respectfully, I dare say you don't have the whole picture (by your first quoted post). 



vampiregenocide said:


> Thats cool man, I didn't mean to sound like I was trying to get a rise out of you. I think I read this girl's statement as being more hostile than it actually is. I thought she was being pretty judgemental, but its not so bad.


 
No prob. You showed wisdom by going back and re-reading her content. 

Again, absolutely no disrespect meant/intended in any of this


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Oh I understand bro, this raises the blood for many folks, understandably. We Christians have a bad wrap from the bad apples out there (as history shows) and even from ourselves at times, through lack of maturity <-- guilty. However, it's not the case for, I dare say, most God fearing believers.
> 
> I also understand your first statement, and even say you have a good point, from your point of current understanding (no disrespect meant). But, respectfully, I dare say you don't have the whole picture (by your first quoted post).


 
In what respect don't I have the full picture sir? I mean that forst post of mine was a little tongue in cheek, but the sentiments behind it were valid.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> In what respect don't I have the full picture sir? I mean that forst post of mine was a little tongue in cheek, but the sentiments behind it were valid.


 
Gotcha... see your tounge in cheek more now, and gather what you mean (grain of salt) 

By whole picture, I was referring to your depiction of Jesus' perspective. It's limiting him to the mental capacity of a mere human, and how, as a human (instead of the Son of God), his ability/wisdom/love/patience is finite. This, I believe, is not the case/truth. I believe on the contrary.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 7, 2011)

Post removed!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Gotcha... see your tounge in cheek more now, and gather what you mean (grain of salt)
> 
> By whole picture, I was referring to your depiction of Jesus' perspective. It's limiting him to the mental capacity of a mere human, and how, as a human (instead of the Son of God), his ability/wisdom/love/patience is finite. This, I believe, is not the case/truth. I believe on the contrary.


 
I was 'humanizing' him a little, but most of those points apply still. I think people act on behalf of him too much, and make to many assumptions. If God does exist, he knows what he is doing and out actions are pretty miniscule and insignificant within the boundaries of heaven and earth. We cannot possibly comprehend what a divine being would want, and no book could ever contain that. If this being is resposible for the creation of all existence, then their motives are far more complex than we can imagine. All we can do, is live our lives well, be nice, and learn from the Bible in an educated way, remembering that it was written a long time ago and a lot of it is irrelevant to today's society.

This is of course, me speaking as an agnostic. This is what I think people should treat the Bible and God as. I personally have no interest in the Bible but if you do, I think you have to put it into context in order to turly understand it, and any holy text.


----------



## Tree (Jan 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I'm not trying to strike up some huge debate with this post, but if Jesus was truly the Son of God and more than a mere human, how come he still died and bled like one? The bible paints him up to be a holier-than-thou figure, but to me, he just seemed like a normal guy just with way more patience and compassion than the average Joe. If God created Man, wouldn't we -all- technically be his Sons and Daughters as well then? Why can't we put ourselves on Jesus' level or bring him down to ours then since we are all the Sons and Daughters of God in this case.



 Jesus is also presented as an incarnation of God himself.

^That off topic emoticon looks pissed as fuck


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> We cannot possibly comprehend what a divine being would want, and no book could ever contain that.


The book was written by other people after all.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I'm not trying to strike up some huge debate with this post, but if Jesus was truly the Son of God and more than a mere human, how come he still died and bled like one? The bible paints him up to be a holier-than-thou figure, but to me, he just seemed like a normal guy just with way more patience and compassion than the average Joe. If God created Man, wouldn't we -all- technically be his Sons and Daughters as well then? Why can't we put ourselves on Jesus' level or bring him down to ours then since we are all the Sons and Daughters of God in this case.


 
Thanks for your questions bro. I also greatly appreciate your respect . Here are the beginnings to my answers

To the first question:
[Based on Creationism] Since we're all sinners, prior to Jesus the only way to atone for sin was through sacrifice (ie. lamb, grain offering, etc). Jesus was the one sacrifice for all future, present and past sins of the living, and future generations. Ie. No more sacrifices for each sin, etc. He had to die, so to speak, so that God could _see us through_ the blood of Christ. The one time sacrifice for all, IF you choose to accept that sacrifice and believe in Him (Jesus) you will be saved from the eternal death, hell. <- core faith of Christianity

To the second question:
Yes, we're all his sons and daughters. The only difference, being that Jesus was immaculately conceived by the Holy Spirit. (there's more to this answer). Therefore, we are all simply human, however, Jesus, though he was/is flesh and blood, he is more than man. He is part of what we refer to as the Trinity (God, Jesus, & Holy Spirit), which are all one being, but think of it as 3 different avenues/entities, yet the same.

To the third question:
Can't bring him on our level, b/c he isn't. He's perfect. Never sinned. All of us have. Who hasn't told a lie, struck out in anger, thought extra-marital thoughts, cheated, stolen? All these are considered sins in the eyes of God. I've done all these, prior to accepting Jesus, so I'm not perfect (which is why I need Him & his forgiveness). Therefore, he's on a different level. 

PS - I'm leaving at 4pm CST today and won't be back till monday, if I don't get to a question/response


----------



## synrgy (Jan 7, 2011)

Alls I know is, Historical Jesus would have totally kicked Bible Jesus's ass.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I was 'humanizing' him a little, but most of those points apply still. I think people act on behalf of him too much, and make to many assumptions. If God does exist, he knows what he is doing and out actions are pretty miniscule and insignificant within the boundaries of heaven and earth. We cannot possibly comprehend what a divine being would want, and no book could ever contain that. If this being is resposible for the creation of all existence, then their motives are far more complex than we can imagine. All we can do, is live our lives well, be nice, and learn from the Bible in an educated way, remembering that it was written a long time ago and a lot of it is irrelevant to today's society.
> 
> This is of course, me speaking as an agnostic. This is what I think people should treat the Bible and God as. I personally have no interest in the Bible but if you do, I think you have to put it into context in order to turly understand it, and any holy text.


 
I see what you mean brother & where also you're coming from, but I think the big difference in you and I is that I put my faith in the fact that God's Will is in the Bible and to not just do our best by being nice and learn from the Bible in an educated way. That's not meant as any form of a put down mind you. You're a sharp & respectful guy from what I've gathered. 

Ultimately it comes down to where you put your faith. I'm quite pathetic and weak on my own, honestly, so my trust, faith and hope lies in Christ.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jan 7, 2011)

Isan said:


> lulz all shall perish is a christian band



i lol'd, good one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I see what you mean brother & where also you're coming from, but I think the big difference in you and I is that I put my faith in the fact that God's Will is in the Bible and to not just do our best by being nice and learn from the Bible in an educated way. That's not meant as any form of a put down mind you. You're a sharp & respectful guy from what I've gathered.
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to where you put your faith. I'm quite pathetic and weak on my own, honestly, so my trust, faith and hope lies in Christ.


 
Cheers, likewise. The thing is though, putting your faith in the Bible is fine, but as it has been mentioned, that book was written by _people, _and in the wise words of Gregory House, 'everybody lies'. Now I'm not saying the Bible is a lie, whether that is my opinion or not the fact is your trusting that people over a thousand years ago wrote this book and that is true. I mean thats a lot of faith, not in the Lord, but in the fact these people didn't just write this book into scaring people into believing what they want (remember back then, religion was essentially mind control and the powers that be knew that. Its only today we are all more educated and make our own decisions in what we believe). 

I guess my point is, if there is a God, I'd rather put faith in the fact he'd want me to do the right thing, and be a good person, rather than go by a book written centuries ago by lots of people with no traceable evidence for the stories they chose to write. You can still believe in God's will, and pray without actually following a religion. A higher power doesn't have to have a name or creed attached to it. Faith is universal, its a human quality and doesn't rely on a specific thing.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Cheers, likewise. The thing is though, putting your faith in the Bible is fine, but as it has been mentioned, that book was written by _people, _and in the wise words of Gregory House, 'everybody lies'. Now I'm not saying the Bible is a lie, whether that is my opinion or not the fact is your trusting that people over a thousand years ago wrote this book and that is true. I mean thats a lot of faith, not in the Lord, but in the fact these people didn't just write this book into scaring people into believing what they want (remember back then, religion was essentially mind control and the powers that be knew that. Its only today we are all more educated and make our own decisions in what we believe).


 
Again, this is where we disagree. My faith isn't in the Bible, or the people, per say, it's in Christ. That being said, I believe He divinely inspired the (Godly men) authors of the Bible. Back then, as you may know, things were recorded and passed on differently than now. They were passed down in such a strict manner as it would be virtually impossible for mistakes to be made, on top of that, God was involved. Before you make up your mind on how fallible the Bible is or the recording/writing process, it may be prudent to do some research on your own, if you haven't yet, instead of just making up your mind that there's no traceable evidence (references: Josh McDowell, Sir William Ramsey, & Frank Morison). No disrespect intended.

I recommend Who Moved The Stone by Frank Morison

I also think it would be a mistake to believe that an author such as the apostle Paul was "less educated" than current day man. Disagree? Read Romans through to Philemon in the New Testament (he wrote them all, inspired by the Lord). 

However I agree with you saying, "that's (takes) a lot of faith". And that's the entire point. Ephesians 2:8-9



vampiregenocide said:


> I guess my point is, if there is a God, I'd rather put faith in the fact he'd want me to do the right thing, and be a good person, rather than go by a book written centuries ago by lots of people with no traceable evidence for the stories they chose to write. You can still believe in God's will, and pray without actually following a religion. A higher power doesn't have to have a name or creed attached to it. Faith is universal, its a human quality and doesn't rely on a specific thing.


 
I understand your point, and it's honestly noble, but this is where we differ again. According to God/scripture (John 14:6), it's not good enough being good and doing the right thing, since we're imperfect/sinners. It all comes down to beliefs. One God, one Way, one Truth, one Savior. Sound closed minded? Well yes, it is. But it's not something worth comprimising over when eternity is at stake, for me at least. 

Again, bro, I think you know my heart in this. I really do appreciate your respectful approach in this, and I greatly respect your opinion. Most guys would just get angry and bash it closed-mindedly.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 7, 2011)

I find this blog post to be a bit on the judgmental side. The poster has no idea of the intentions of the lyrics she reads. They could be written with intentions of malice (which is, of course, a huge possibility), comedy, satire, or deliberate frightening. Even if the lyrics are written with the intentions that this poster thinks they are, why judge the writers? Why judge the bands, musicians, or fans? Why judge them apart from, as others mentioned, hip hop musicians or the like? What's the point? This is immaturity on the part of the poster. I also agree that people are getting butthurt over this, and that metalheads are all jumping on the bandwagon because she's the typical Christian prey that metalheads like to criticize. This is evidenced by the fact that she's just some girl from who-knows-where whose post means absolutely nothing.

I will say that I've done my fair share of judging people, from my friends, to people I've never met, to the members of my family, and to myself. It never makes any difference, and you always end up looking silly, which is basically what this girl has made herself to look like. I will also say that I listen to metal music with seemingly "dark" messages (to be honest, not a fan of practically any of the bands she listed though) and have never felt the urge to judge or criticize the creators of such music. Music does actually scare me sometimes (Pig Destroyer lyrics, for instance), but I'm not taking any offense to it....and I'm certainly not about to pray for it's creators for being ungodly. It's art...we don't always know what it's about.

EDIT - I just might contradict myself here, but oh well...It does seem like she's reaching out to anyone in metal who might be in pain or actual suffering...but I can see why one would be offended for being labeled or listed.

DOUBLE EDIT - Whoever made the video used Oberon Synth to create the creepy effect that starts around 0:20


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Again, this is where we disagree. My faith isn't in the Bible, or the people, per say, it's in Christ. That being said, I believe He divinely inspired the (Godly men) authors of the Bible. Back then, as you may know, things were recorded and passed on differently than now. They were passed down in such a strict manner as it would be virtually impossible for mistakes to be made, on top of that, God was involved. Before you make up your mind on how fallible the Bible is or the recording/writing process, it may be prudent to do some research on your own, if you haven't yet, instead of just making up your mind that there's no traceable evidence (references: Josh McDowell, Sir William Ramsey, & Frank Morison). No disrespect intended.
> 
> I recommend Who Moved The Stone by Frank Morison
> 
> ...


 
I disagree on how strict things were back then in terms of recording evidence. A lot of things recorded in centuries past have been researched and proven to be untrue. Various texts extremely similar to the Bible and predating it and Christ several thousand years have surfaced, some of them have been destroyed but some still exist. Several stories in the Bible are copied from other religions. Back then, some people were concerned about the faith, others simply wanted power. Over hundreds of years, multiple writers and translations, I find it hard to believe that the original inspiration for the Bible is the same as what we have now. I haven't just assumed the Bible is false because of my opinions on religion, that would be close minded of me. I have looked into it and Christianity is a merge of multiple texts, stories and faiths. For that reason, I have trouble seeing how it can be 'the one way'.

So if it doesn't come down to being a good person, then what? And if we're all sinners/imperfect, how can that be as he made us in his own image? As for eternity, its something I do believe in, hence being agnostic and not athiest. I'd like to hope there is somewhere my soul goes when this body dies. However, I don't believe or want that to be a Christian God, because I disagree with a lot of the creed.

And likewise sir, its good to have a conversation with someone about their faith and not have them get snappy about it. I realise some of the things I have said could be somewhat testy, and its good you don't take those as aggression as I'm merely someone who wants to learn about all faiths as I find them interesting even if I can't agree with them (some moreso than others).


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 7, 2011)

She just made me want to listen to moar metulz with moar brutalz... 

I'm listening to Six Feet Under...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 7, 2011)

I could have sworn i posted in this thread earlier. Does anyone remember that?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 7, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I could have sworn i posted in this thread earlier. Does anyone remember that?


The server switch (I'm assuming) has been causing some wonky behavior. One of my posts disappeared right after I posted it, and I've been like auto-logged out a lot today.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 7, 2011)

First off...whoever gave this thread it's tags....amazing 


And #3...."I am not religious...I have a personal relationship with Jesus".... really...obvious troll is obvious


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 7, 2011)

djent_tent said:


> First off...whoever gave this thread it's tags....amazing
> 
> 
> And #3...."I am not religious...I have a personal relationship with Jesus".... really...obvious troll is obvious


I'm 1/2 

I'm not an atheist, I just don't believe in a god. 


I'm not *thing*, I just *definition of said thing*.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 7, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm 1/2
> 
> I'm not an atheist, I just don't believe in a god.
> 
> ...


You made me think of this most brilliant quote. "I don't always herp, but when I herp, I derp."


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 7, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Again, this is where we disagree. My faith isn't in the Bible, or the people, per say, it's in Christ. That being said, I believe He divinely inspired the (Godly men) authors of the Bible. Back then, as you may know, things were recorded and passed on differently than now. They were passed down in such a strict manner as it would be virtually impossible for mistakes to be made, on top of that, God was involved. Before you make up your mind on how fallible the Bible is or the recording/writing process, it may be prudent to do some research on your own, if you haven't yet, instead of just making up your mind that there's no traceable evidence (references: Josh McDowell, Sir William Ramsey, & Frank Morison). No disrespect intended.
> 
> I recommend Who Moved The Stone by Frank Morison
> 
> ...



...You are aware, though, that the bible was written over 1000 years after the death of Christ, in latin, in Italy, right?


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 7, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm 1/2
> 
> I'm not an atheist, I just don't believe in a god.
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums it up..... The girl contradicts herself so many times within the blog post...


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 7, 2011)

djent_tent said:


> First off...whoever gave this thread it's tags....amazing
> 
> 
> And #3...."I am not religious...I have a personal relationship with Jesus".... really...obvious troll is obvious





highlordmugfug said:


> I'm 1/2
> 
> I'm not an atheist, I just don't believe in a god.
> 
> ...



Have to disagree with yous guys there...one can refrain from being religious while still having a personal relationship with whatever spiritual being in which they believe. To be religious, one must ostensibly be faithful. To be faithful, however, one doesn't have to be religious. Once your faith is codified, ritually observed, or practiced in some sort of typical way agreed upon by you or multiple people, it becomes a religion. You and I have morals and ethics in which we believe, but we don't consider ourselves religious. We consider ourselves faithful to these morals and ethics. The same applies to this girl's faith in God.

EDIT - "The same SEEMS to apply to this girl's faith in God"....not completely sure.
DOUBLE EDIT - I'm aware that she prays and blah blah, so I guess this is more of just a general statement. I could kinda see how she is more religious than she thinks she is....hmmmm...


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 7, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Have to disagree with yous guys there...one can refrain from being religious while still having a personal relationship with whatever spiritual being in which they believe. To be religious, one must ostensibly be faithful. To be faithful, however, one doesn't have to be religious. Once your faith is codified, ritually observed, or practiced in some sort of typical way agreed upon by you or multiple people, it becomes a religion. You and I have morals and ethics in which we believe, but we don't consider ourselves religious. We consider ourselves faithful to these morals and ethics. The same applies to this girl's faith in God.
> 
> EDIT - "The same SEEMS to apply to this girl's faith in God"....not completely sure.
> DOUBLE EDIT - I'm aware that she prays and blah blah, so I guess this is more of just a general statement. I could kinda see how she is more religious than she thinks she is....hmmmm...


 
You actually bring up a good point...I just think stating she specifically states that she has a personal relationship with Jesus states that she has strong Christian values, thus bring religion into the equation, had she said god, I think this could have been a VERY valid point, as saying god can be taken pretty much universially among the spectrum of the faithful AND the devoutly religious for most all religious groups.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 7, 2011)

djent_tent said:


> You actually bring up a good point...I just think stating she specifically states that she has a personal relationship with Jesus states that she has strong Christian values, thus bring religion into the equation, had she said god, I think this could have been a VERY valid point, as saying god can be taken pretty much universially among the spectrum of the faithful AND the devoutly religious for most all religious groups.



Aye aye, you make a good point too


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 7, 2011)

djent_tent said:


> You actually bring up a good point...I just think stating she specifically states that she has a personal relationship with Jesus states that she has strong Christian values, thus bring religion into the equation, had she said god, I think this could have been a VERY valid point, as saying god can be taken pretty much universially among the spectrum of the faithful AND the devoutly religious for most all religious groups.



And I guess a better point on my part would have been something like: I'm not religious, I just have a very personal relationship with Thor.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 7, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> And I guess a better point on my part would have been something like: I'm not religious, I just have a very personal relationship with Thor.



Haha, makes sense to me


----------



## Necris (Jan 7, 2011)

See that massive spike? It's pretty clear no-one gave was even aware of how she spent her free time before this, much less actually cared. Let's let her slip back into obscurity before I see a story about her little prayer campaign on the news.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 8, 2011)

Necris said:


> See that massive spike? It's pretty clear no-one gave was even aware of how she spent her free time before this, much less actually cared. Let's let her slip back into obscurity before I see a story about her little prayer campaign on the news.


I won't be visiting her again.  for letting her continue to be stupid whilst receiving no attention for it.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 8, 2011)

Some Christian chick thinks all metalheads are satanists, or damned, or corrupted, what have you, and she wants to make sure we don't go to hell. 

Moving on...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 8, 2011)

This girl can believe and say whatever she wants. Its her right to do so. I'll just ignore it and continue being an atheistic Buddhist.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 22, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Again, this is where we disagree. My faith isn't in the Bible, or the people, per say, it's in Christ. That being said, I believe He divinely inspired the (Godly men) authors of the Bible. Back then, as you may know, things were recorded and passed on differently than now. They were passed down in such a strict manner as it would be virtually impossible for mistakes to be made, on top of that, God was involved. Before you make up your mind on how fallible the Bible is or the recording/writing process, it may be prudent to do some research on your own, if you haven't yet, instead of just making up your mind that there's no traceable evidence (references: Josh McDowell, Sir William Ramsey, & Frank Morison). No disrespect intended.
> 
> I recommend Who Moved The Stone by Frank Morison
> 
> ...





vampiregenocide said:


> I disagree on how strict things were back then in terms of recording evidence. A lot of things recorded in centuries past have been researched and proven to be untrue. Various texts extremely similar to the Bible and predating it and Christ several thousand years have surfaced, some of them have been destroyed but some still exist. Several stories in the Bible are copied from other religions. Back then, some people were concerned about the faith, others simply wanted power. Over hundreds of years, multiple writers and translations, I find it hard to believe that the original inspiration for the Bible is the same as what we have now. I haven't just assumed the Bible is false because of my opinions on religion, that would be close minded of me. I have looked into it and Christianity is a merge of multiple texts, stories and faiths. For that reason, I have trouble seeing how it can be 'the one way'.
> 
> So if it doesn't come down to being a good person, then what? And if we're all sinners/imperfect, how can that be as he made us in his own image? As for eternity, its something I do believe in, hence being agnostic and not athiest. I'd like to hope there is somewhere my soul goes when this body dies. However, I don't believe or want that to be a Christian God, because I disagree with a lot of the creed.
> 
> And likewise sir, its good to have a conversation with someone about their faith and not have them get snappy about it. I realise some of the things I have said could be somewhat testy, and its good you don't take those as aggression as I'm merely someone who wants to learn about all faiths as I find them interesting even if I can't agree with them (some moreso than others).







GATA4 said:


> Have to disagree with yous guys there...one can refrain from being religious while still having a personal relationship with whatever spiritual being in which they believe. To be religious, one must ostensibly be faithful. To be faithful, however, one doesn't have to be religious. Once your faith is codified, ritually observed, or practiced in some sort of typical way agreed upon by you or multiple people, it becomes a religion. You and I have morals and ethics in which we believe, but we don't consider ourselves religious. We consider ourselves faithful to these morals and ethics. The same applies to this girl's faith in God.
> 
> EDIT - "The same SEEMS to apply to this girl's faith in God"....not completely sure.
> DOUBLE EDIT - I'm aware that she prays and blah blah, so I guess this is more of just a general statement. I could kinda see how she is more religious than she thinks she is....hmmmm...



Some good posts here. I see what she's trying to do but doesn't fully state it right. Good for her though, still takes courage.


----------



## Grank (Jan 22, 2011)

Words are easy. Especially on the internet and on an album or stage. Do I think she is authentic? Doesn't matter. I know what I believe. I think (on her part) that the video would be enough. But, she has her relationship with God, I have mine. Only she knows what is allowed for her to do as what I am allowed to do for me. That's the relationship. Is there going to be a quiz, test or nit-picking of your life? Is Almighty God a bully or a hater? Or just misunderstood...


----------



## Fzau (Jan 22, 2011)

Not to start a huge debate or something, but Meatbucket's post was spot on. Allow me to briefly explain myself.
Most religions rely on myths and the whole point of a myth is it's 'moral', it's message. Whether these events actually happened we'll never know, but that doesn't mean the message changes. Religion is primarily a matter of moral and a way to cope with mysticism. All religions are, from Christianity to Boeddhism (which is extremely interesting by the way).
What I am NOT saying is that we are on the same level as Christ, what I AM saying is that it has a function of moral. We should be good for others just like Christ did, doesn't that in a way make us equal even though we'll probably never reach the ultimate good, loving state? 
I think that's what Meatbucket initially meant.

On a sidenote, yes, I am (highly) religious. No, I am not a Christian in the strict sense of the word, so all my blabbering is purely a personal, yet academically supported, opinion. My personal belief is more of an orthopraxy I'd say, containing some elements of Boeddhism and is built off of my own experiences.

Again, not trying to bash on anyone or anything. I respect every religion/belief (as long as it doesn't turn into an ideology).

Back on topic: I lol'd hard at the "I am God" part. Everyone is their own god in a way imo.


----------



## Grank (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's my video... for EVERYONE.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 22, 2011)

There is God
and then there is what people say about him
very few people are still waiting on the exclusive interview, most have decided they already know what he thinks. 
the act of convincing people you have inside knowledge is just as ridiculous as maintaining you had a revelation that there is no god at all.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 22, 2011)

She's not religious but she has a relationship with Jesus? What?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 22, 2011)

Manticore said:


> There is God
> and then there is what people say about him
> very few people are still waiting on the exclusive interview, most have decided they already know what he thinks.
> the act of convincing people you have inside knowledge is just as ridiculous as maintaining you had a revelation that there is no god at all.



 This post is bursting with irony.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 22, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This post is bursting with irony.



I might add, from a historical perspective;
If you get enough people together on either side of that question, they will do the most atrocious things.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 22, 2011)

"If you read the lyrics of many metal bands, you'll find that their words communicate the following: I have pain, there is no hope, religion doesn't work for me, I am my own god."

She paints this as a negative thing, and I don't really see why she should. We all experience pain, hope is not something that you either have or don't have, religion is not the be-all end-all for many people, and not assuming that one is subject to the will of a higher power isn't amoral - it's fucking responsible. I just think that she doesn't understand existential philosophy, which seems to be the prevalent content of the lyrics in that video. She's trying to analyze a belief of cosmic insignificance through the lens of another belief that places humanity on a pedestal, and thus she gets a distorted view on something that's perfectly fine and accepted in the original philosophy. I appreciate her sentiment, but I am offended that this girl doesn't consider the tenets of the belief system in question. It's like going to Morocco, entering a restaurant, and telling the people there that you hope they'll eat with their left hand (that's the poo hand!); it ignores the culture. Of course, you can always have gringo Moroccan food and eat with your gringo friends, eating with whatever hand you want (her culture's version of metal, so to speak), but that won't fly in the cuisine's original context.

Furthermore, she's missing the point. Where the hell does it say to tell art what to think?



CrushingAnvil said:


> She's not religious but she has a relationship with Jesus? What?



I do, too. He's my in-law.


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 22, 2011)

I really think she would spend her time better if she'll pray for herself or something, cause I doubt many of the bands mentioned would give a flying fuck about her praying (I'm guessing, anyway) 
But whatever makes her happy I guess? 

I really hate how she tries to show all metal fans and bands as hopeless, lost, and that stuff.. she believes she knows better than us what's good for us. and I find that really annoying.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2011)

Manticore said:


> There is God
> and then there is what people say about him
> very few people are still waiting on the exclusive interview, most have decided they already know what he thinks.
> the act of convincing people you have inside knowledge is just as ridiculous as maintaining you had a revelation that there is no god at all.





CrushingAnvil said:


> This post is bursting with irony.




There's no irony, his post is just pointless. 
Read the first sentence and then with the first sentence in mind read the rest of his post.
Claiming to know that there absolutely is being known as "God" can also be seen as claiming "inside knowledge" and is also just as ridiculous as claiming that there absolutely is no God. 
The act of stating that the _idea_ of an all powerful being that controls everything does not work for you personally is not ridiculous.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 22, 2011)

Necris said:


> There's no irony, his post is just pointless.
> Read the first sentence and then with the first sentence in mind read the rest of his post.
> Claiming to know that there absolutely is being known as "God" can also be seen as claiming "inside knowledge" and is also just as ridiculous as claiming that there absolutely is no God.
> The act of stating that the _idea_ of an all powerful being that controls everything does not work for you personally is not ridiculous.




it certainly is
you just can't admit that what you stated is just your belief
and from my point of view your belief is quite ridiculous
your post just proved my point.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually hadn't stated any of my personal beliefs because I don't seem to hold on to any one idea for long. What I posted was just an opinion that not believing in an idea isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 22, 2011)

Necris said:


> I actually hadn't stated any of my personal beliefs because I don't seem to hold on to any one idea for long. What I posted was just an opinion that not believing in an idea isn't ridiculous.



ok 
so you don't believe it


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 22, 2011)

nothing wrong with praying for people, because in all honesty, it is simple meditation with positive reflection upon a person or group.

do her actions seem self-righteous? yeah, but who doesnt from time to time.

I'm not religious, but i believe in a higher being, whether it be sentient or not.

this isnt a big deal to me honestly.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2011)

Manticore said:


> ok
> so you don't believe it


I think we've derailed the thread completely but I'll bite.
What don't I believe exactly? 

1. That there is a god.
2. That there isn't a god.
3. That not believing in the idea of god isn't ridiculous.
4. That not believing in the idea of god is ridiculous. 
5. That it doesn't matter either way.
6. That it does matter.
7. That my continuously changing personal beliefs have a strong relationship to a thread about a girl praying for metalheads.

Because if its the last one yes, I absolutely don't believe that, and I don't see that belief changing. My personal beliefs have no bearing on a girl praying for a bunch of metal heads and I've stated previously that what she's doing doesn't bother me. If you want the last word you can have it.


----------



## grim505 (Jan 22, 2011)

TreWatson said:


> nothing wrong with praying for people, because in all honesty, it is simple meditation with positive reflection upon a person or group.



meditation=lack of thought, focusing on nothing and really being at peace
praying=a silly ritual people do to make themselves feel better...

...not the same thing

but that being said i wonder if shes a secret freak, i could use some freaky butt sex right about now


----------



## Manticore (Jan 22, 2011)

but that being said i wonder if shes a secret freak, i could use some freaky butt sex right about now[/QUOTE]
this is most likely the case


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 22, 2011)

grim505 said:


> meditation=lack of thought, focusing on nothing and really being at peace
> praying=a silly ritual people do to make themselves feel better...



There actually are forms of meditation that focus on directing positive energy towards one's self or others. 

One can even go so far as to say that whenever you focus on something for an extended period of time that it is a form of meditation.


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 22, 2011)

grim505 said:


> meditation=lack of thought, focusing on nothing and really being at peace
> *praying=a silly ritual people do to make themselves feel better...*
> 
> ...not the same thing
> ...


the underlined is not necessarily correct.

the bolded is not fact. it is your opinion.

a ritual? maybe.

silly? no. it is not silly in the slightest. it is to you because you are not the praying type and thus have no connection or understanding to the act.

you could have been objective about it but it seems you are keen to start an argument, which is a need of yours i will not pacify.

also, meditation is not a lack of thought. it is in a zen buddhist sense, but meditating a subject is giving it deep consideration.

please learn that words have double meanings.

and maybe she is a closet freak, but if you talked to her the way you do on the forum, i can guaran-damn-tee you'd never find out. haha


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone knows that there really is an all powerful thing that controls everyone and everything.

It's called Bilderberg.

Is this thread about whether or not God exists, or is it about some girl who is just stupid? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 22, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Everyone knows that there really is an all powerful thing that controls everyone and everything.
> 
> It's called Bilderberg.
> 
> Is this thread about whether or not God exists, or is it about some girl who is just stupid? I can't tell anymore.



i dunno, but i can tell you, if Bilderberg is God, his assistant must be leaf tea.

...mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 22, 2011)

Many times when I am troubled or confused, I find comfort in sitting in my back yard having a Jack Daniels
along with a quiet conversation with Jesus, especially during these stressful holidays. 

This happened to me again after a particularly difficult day. 


I said "Jesus, why do I work so hard?" And I heard the reply: "Men find many ways to demonstrate the love
they have for their family. You work hard to have a peaceful, beautiful place for your friends and family to gather." 

I said, "I thought that money was the root of all evil." And the reply was: "No, the love of money is the root of all
evil. Money is a tool; it can be used for good or bad". 

I was starting to feel better, but I still had that one burning question, so I asked it.
"Jesus," I said, "What is the meaning of life? Why am I here?"

He replied," That is a question many men ask. The answer is in your heart and 
is different for everyone. I would love to chat with you some more,
Señor, but now, I have to finish your lawn."


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 22, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Many times when I am troubled or confused, I find comfort in sitting in my back yard having a Jack Daniels
> along with a quiet conversation with Jesus, especially during these stressful holidays.
> 
> This happened to me again after a particularly difficult day.
> ...



multi-level win. play on words, true facts, and your avatar.

you, good sir, are a winner.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 22, 2011)

It'd be better if he made it up.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. It's an old joke.


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm always late on jokes.


----------



## squid-boy (Jan 23, 2011)

Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one. 

Being your own God, experiencing anguish/pain, having no faith/hope in humanity in modern society and the prospects of current government, and also not being fond of or not being able to come to terms with a Religious belief. 

... Sounds fuckin' dandy to me. I do it. I think that's something called HUMANITY. A generally unstable flurry of emotions and inconcievable day-to-day difficulties (such as battling with Religious matters on a personal level) is what makes us rational beings! If we never experienced anguish, we could never experience true, gut-wrenching compassion. 

Poor deluded, outspoken girl. She'll get a hang of it someday


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 23, 2011)

SAWitall said:


> metals just nostalgic. even those TR00 KVLT bands can be listened to without actually falling to satan worship; which in my view is sheer irony considering that worship of satanic ideals is to aknowledge god in the first place. so in that sense being athiest is more blasphemous than being satanic.



theres a thread on here about satanism Drakkar put up (it was a while ago mind) about the fact that modern satanism has nothing to do with the actual notion of 'Lucifer' per se, but as to view yourself as your own lord and master...

Hense all the 'I am God' connotations in lyrics...


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 23, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Yes. It's an old joke.



We still accept you.

... but "God" doesn't.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 23, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> We still accept you.
> 
> ... but *"God"* doesn't.



Who?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 23, 2011)

Some dude I just made up.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 23, 2011)

Shit. Let's write a book about him.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 24, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Shit. Let's write a book about him.



Let's call it...




The Tribal...


No...that doesn't sound right...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 24, 2011)

*checks back into thread*


What'd I miss?




vampiregenocide said:


> If I were Jesus I'd be so fucking pissed off. Everyday people sending me messeges asking me to do stuff, saying they want to win the lottery and blah blah blah. Using me to justify their own negative actions, thus casting a bad light on me. Assuming things are part of the 'great plan' which I never remember writing down. Then, saying they have a 'relationship' with me? Lawl, what makes you think your my type love? I mean, thats what I would think, if I were Jesus.




Wow, great post!


Oh, and the God/Jesus/Bible-bashing is getting old. Did anyone accusing her of a 'high and mighty' attitude actually read any of her posts? Some of her statements could seem that way from an outside perspective, but overall I think her heart is in the right place within the religious context of Christianity.



> The band Behemoth opened my eyes to how skewed some peoples' perceptions of Jesus and his followers are. Behemoth, a very gifted but misguided death metal band from Poland, gets a lot of hype for ripping up Bibles onstage. Some of their lyrics quote Jesus out of context. Their music videos portray the Catholic church in a very negative light and depict what fans call "Christian mythology". The lead vocalist is quoted calling the Catholic church "the most murderous cult" in history. And what happens? The Catholic church presses charges against them (it is illegal to offend someone's religious beliefs in Poland). My annoyed reaction is sarcastic. Smooth move, Catholic church of Poland. That's a great way to show Jesus' love. You really changed their minds, there.
> 
> What do you think Nergal's (the lead vocalist of Behemoth) views on Christianity are, given that he makes such statements? _Why_? Ask yourself what happened here. Who could have made a difference? What could have happened if the Catholic church had responded with love-- an "I'm sorry"-- instead of pressing charges?





> Since some people are joining me, I want to inform you to please keep Behemoth's frontman Nergal in your prayers, as he has cancer and has been recovering from a recent bone marrow transplant. Praise God that he found a matching donor.


----------



## TMM (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking at her list, she apparently hasn't listened to much DM. Someone should point her in the direction of Devourment.


----------

